# Horrible Hook



## dypunks (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello.

Just wondering if anyone had advice on how to fix my problem. I hook the living bejesus out of the ball. Ive noticed that my right hand kind of rolls over my left and makes the club head sideways. Is there a new grip or something i should try? or maybe a drill that will help me fix that? I dont do it everytime, but even when i hit a pretty solid shot it tends to hook a bit. please help!

thanks


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

are your hands sweaty and they slip or do your hand just slip?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

see if this helps
How to Correct Your Golf Hook in 5 Easy Steps


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

that looks like a pretty good link steve not just for the hook but for the other links in there too.


----------

